# scratched plexiglass



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

does anyone know if there is a way to remove scratches from a plexiglass tank. My mother, not knowing better used a "greenie" on hers to remove algae. Is there any way to resurrect it?


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

There is a product called novus that you can use to buff out scratches on plexiglass. It comes in four types, for heavy, med, fine scratches and a polishing. Tank has to be empty to do it, since it does have a solvent in it. But it does work great.


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

It is better to remove the scratches when the tank is empty but it can be done with water in it. If it is a small tank and you can move the inhabitants elsewhere, by all means empty the tank. If it is a large tank and you have no where to put your creatures, go for it with water in it. You have to remove some water to allow for the vigorous arm movements required to remove the scratches. 

I had to remove scratches from customers' tanks a couple of times where the fish and water had to remain in the tank. Not fun but it can be done. Karebear is right about the Novus products, they are very good. The scratch removal kits I used were a series of abrasive cloths beginning with coarse and going down to a buffing cloth. With the abrasives all you get in the water is itsy, bitsy bits of plastic and abrasives. Filtering and water changes will take care of them. Karebear is also correct in that the Novus liquid polish and cleaner are not so good for aquatic flora and fauna. Good luck.

stu

oh yeah, brownie... can i call you salmo? or maybe trutta?


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

Almost forgot, any plexiglas/acrylic supplier should have the scratch removal kits.

stu


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

stu

oh yeah, brownie... can i call you salmo? or maybe trutta?[/QUOTE]

LOL! yes you can call me whatever you want. Question- I get salmo, salmon right? trutta I am guessing is trout?
By the way I love orchids also, have several growing on my windowsills and I am a fly fisher although I work to much in the summer to get much in. It is my Dh's passion!


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

Salmo trutta is the genus and species for brown trout. So, if we are being casual and friendly, I could call you Salmo. Or, if you prefer a more formal interaction, we can go with Ms. Trutta. 

Nice to know another aquarium and orchid loving fly fisher! And make sure you go fly fishing at every opportunity. It's good for the soul and you never know when you will get another chance! Good luck.

stu


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

stu, we can keep it casual and you can call me Salmo or if you want my real name is Laurie 
I do fish when I get the chance but it is not often enough 
Laurie


----------



## nkambae (Nov 6, 2007)

Casual is good. I hear you on the not having enough time, arrrgh! Tho, I did manage to get out for a bit of casting practice in one of the local parks today. It was 60 degrees!!! No time to go to the river (besides, it's too high cuz of runoff and the lakes still have ice...) so, off to the park with fly rod in hand! 

Anyway, good luck on those scratches. I found it took A LOT of elbow grease and sweat from my brow to remove scratches from plexiglass. Maybe you can get a loving family member to give an able bodied assist... or at least give some moral support and a cold beverage at the proper time!!

stu


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

lucky you! It is still frozen everywhere here and on nice clear days like today it is only 16 degrees! Still too cold but good time for tying flies!
I do have a good helper to work on it with me and bring those cold drinks LOL


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, I cheated and used a buffer on my drill to get the scratches out. Still took a lot of work, but some of the scratches were so deep there was no choice.


----------



## brownietrout (Feb 5, 2009)

nice to know! Thanks that could cut down on some of the work.


----------

